# New puppy!!



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

The other day me and my boyfriend got a puppy. Since I had a dog of my own we figured he should have one too. Her name is Athena and she's a labrador/blue heeler mix. She's super small but a bit on the chunky side. My dog doesn't really know what to do with her and my kitten loves to wrestle with her. The ratties don't even know shes there. I haven't raised a puppy since Dog was one, 4 years ago, so I'm looking forward to fixing all the mistakes I made with him lol.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Awwww! So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I dont see any blue heeler but i see rottie!! Either way super cute, congrats


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Shes not rottie at all lol. Shes the only one of her litter who looks like that. I saw her parents too and they were full breed. Mom was blue heeler and dad was yellow lab. I don't know how she ended up looking like that lol


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

The black and white one was her sister. Most of the other puppies looked like her sister. There was one light brown boy and one cream colored girl that got adopted before we saw them.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

She's cute! Looks like she's already making herself at home on the couch


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

PaigeRose said:


> I dont see any blue heeler but i see rottie!! Either way super cute, congrats


Oh and thank you! Shes already proving to be a handful lol.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

saratherussiandog said:


> She's cute! Looks like she's already making herself at home on the couch


Yeah she was watching the Teen Wolf premiere with me lol and thank you!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

A rottie puppy














They do look alike but I think your girls a bit lighter.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

She also has white markings on her paws and chest which rotties dont have. And the rotties faces are wider and their ears are slighty different. I love rottweilers though and thats reason why we chose her because we love that look and she was different then the rest of her litter. I was looking online and saw some other labraheeler puppies with the same markings as her although it doesnt look common. Apparently its actually a popular mix. They tend to be intelligent like heelers but laid back like labs.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

awe sooo cute


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! She's so cute. Congrats Anawelch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

A few pics of our little girl getting bigger! Her big brother finally warmed up to her and actually likes to snuggle. They play together all the time now and steal each others toys. 

Sorry for the bad pics. My bf has a better camera on his phone so he has all the good ones.


----------

